# Describe Your Local -- Fleurieu Peninsula, South Australia



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The baton has been passed to me from ZED so here goes

Name: Adrian

Tags: Baggs & Stealthfisha...Baggs is my nickname in the Army and Stealthfisha came about due to loving stealths just prior to the release of the Stealth Fisha models

Home Town: Aldinga Beach...which s on the Fleurieu Peninsula located south along the coast from Adelaide

Kayaks: Hobie Outfitter & Stealth Evolution 495...Retired the hobie pretty much but comes in handy for charitable events for retired veterans or family visits....the stealth is at home on this part of the coastline when transits are long distances

Job: joined regular Army back in 1989...served with 1st Armd Regt and then moved onto a dental trade and became a pogue...did a tour in east Timor 2001 with 4RAR and came home and became a Recruit Instructor at 1RTB...went back to trade then discharged after 21years 2010....went back to school and qualified as a Advanced Dental Prosthetist 3 years ago and then opened up my own Denture Clinic...currently volunteer with the SA RSL in the Willunga Sub Branch....life outside the Army in Civi street is like being on holiday everyday but adjusting to it is very hard and sometimes I post things I should not but that's what PTSD gives you,,,,,a short fuse,,,but im working on it so forgive me. However, im incredibly passionate about kayakfishing and passing on knowledge to others whom I enjoy company with....like minny and the Glass Division of Team Flanno....and it goes both ways too....ive found when ive needed help with different fish species the forum has helped in spades...so thank you.

Fleurieu Peninsula: is located south of Adelaide in South Australia. It was named after Charles P C De Fleurieu the French explorer and Hydrographer, by French explorer Nicolas Baudin as he mapped the south coast of Australia in 1802.
The name became official in 1911 a year before the titanic disaster in response to a recommendation originating from a Great Nephew of Fleurieu , that places found un named by Flinderas be considered to be given names by the Baudins Expedition.
This region was renowned for its almonds and has steadily changed to a thriving wine region and organic produce etc...a main sporting activity in the area is surfing. It has huge amounts of deep water on both sides of the peninsula and regular snapper sessions can be had from almost anywhere there is a broken bottom right off the beaches etc....The tuna frequent the Bluff and Victor Harbour for a few days each year but with fishing pressure head back out past west island and eventually don't come back closer than the grounds behind the pages islands....as for mulloway well its a badly kept secret that the coorong holds massive schools during the hotter months and finding them in the two main locations if they are in is dead easy.....as for sambos well that's a little trickier....as I rarely fish away from the peninsula I limit myself to waiting for them to come into the cliffs or beaches....the last two seasons has been crap but I was lucky to have two session just recently off my local beach producing 6lbs sambos...good fun indeed....Squid need a mention too!...I watched the pro squider do his work one morning and then asked some questions and he was happy to help....so long as I did not get in the road....since then if family visit and if im on the water no later than 0745 I can almost bet my right nut (I lost my left years ago) that Ill bag out in 20minutes.....

Favorite types of fishing?
Snapper...






















Sambos...





























Mulloway...























Favorite session? having a huge session on the sambos 3 years ago along the cliffs away from stinkboats while bronzies were on the chew 7 meters down in 8 meters of water...brilliant 4 hours....so goo I ran out of plastics. :shock:

Worst session? None...a really bad day on the water beats working bar none. :lol:

MOTO? Three things in life....Death, Tax's and LIVE LIKE YOU STOLE IT. ;-)

Why I like this site?...all members can give their opinion good or bad and not be in fear of being banned from the forum (within reason)...most comments from all stand points are valid and need to be posted up to keep us moving forward as a collective of information not only to the more experienced but also to new members.

Ill now pass the baton onto some poor bastard!

Tight Lines Ladies and Gents


----------



## liam8227 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Adrian, that was an interesting read. The fishing looks really good too! Love a good feed of snaps. Jewies are a bit harder to come by up here, unless your in on the secret!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome read Adrian. Love the passion!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff SF

So, thats where Victor Harbour is!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ahh at along last. Thanks for the write-up.

So that's where Adelaide is, Kangaroo Island is, _The Coorong_ is, Victor Harbor is.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> When did you start painting your toenails sweets? Bravo Zulu.


It was a difficult time in my life......I use clear polish now....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a few pics of the coastline including a map of most beaches....


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Onya Baggs, thoroughly enjoyed the read.

We now know where you are coming from in more way's than one.

BTW when are you going to make it on to the Snapper leader board ?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

krustayshen said:


> Onya Baggs, thoroughly enjoyed the read.
> 
> We now know where you are coming from in more way's than one.
> 
> BTW when are you going to make it on to the Snapper leader board ?


Im a dead set lazy bastard....I don't go out much as the boys ...im trying believe me!

Im heading out after this blow down south so am hoping to get a few big ones ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

Great post Stealthfisha
A beautiful part of the world to live with some great landbased and yak fishing spots. Last few years has seen a great tuna season for the big boats, launching from both Victor and Cape Jervis. Most of the Fleurieu is within 1 1/2hrs of Adelaide.

If you like wine you can't forget the McLaren Vale region


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

too right!
yes ive not mentioned the tuna as I hope someone can carry the baton for that when it comes back to SA for describing your local.....Im trying to get something off the ground for SAKFC Team Flanno, Plasic & Glass Divisions (thanks Solartree & Fishnfreak) for the new year but its a long way off and Tuna from the mainland is bloody dodgy if there is a northerly breeze


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> Great write-up Baggs. That has me thinking about planning a holiday down to SA to visit the Coorong (and McLaren Vale) in person. Looks like a top little part of Aus.


McLaren Vale - but why? :lol: 
Don't forget Coonawarra!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The **** area produces a great wooded chardonnay
If anyone needs a tour guide for the coorong dunnyfromsouthoz and myself would kill for a two day overnight trip touring wnd fishing


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> The **** area produces a great wooded chardonnay


Not that there's anything wrong with that
I'd be more interested in their robust reds!



Stealthfisha said:


> If anyone needs a tour guide for the coorong dunnyfromsouthoz and myself would kill for a two day overnight trip touring wnd fishing


Ah, if only I was closer ...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

anselmo said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > The **** area produces a great wooded chardonnay
> ...


Your only 27 hours away !


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Longer if I paddle ...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good stuff Baggs - McLaren Vale is a fabulous food and wine region and Pt Noarlunga - Sellicks (including Aldinga) is the best metro Adelaide beach area (IMHO). Its a pretty special place, usually highlighted in the 5th stage of the Tour Down Under - for those bike fans out there. Take a break with lunch at D'Arry's Verandah restaurant after an early morning fish followed by a mid morning wine tasting.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

solatree said:


> Good stuff Baggs - McLaren Vale is a fabulous food and wine region and Pt Noarlunga - Sellicks (including Aldinga) is the best metro Adelaide beach area (IMHO). Its a pretty special place, usually highlighted in the 5th stage of the Tour Down Under - for those bike fans out there. Take a break with lunch at D'Arry's Verandah restaurant after an early morning fish followed by a mid morning wine tasting.


Now your talking my language! 
Just finished another phil christianson wine....hes good...


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Always keen for a paddle and fish down the Coorong. Great camping, interesting paddling and the fishing in the last 2 years has really improved.
A few pikkies of a recent trip at http://users.adam.com.au/mikedunn/14Mar ... gKayak.pdf

Yup the Fleurieu is a great spot to paddle with good variety in both fishing and scenery, and the further you venture down the peninsula, the more interesting the scenery, particularly the remote beaches. Most of my paddles has been with the Adelaide Canoe Club, but Ive always been keen on fishing, hence like to wet a line and pull in a fish or three

Some memorable paddles that Ive done are from Victor to Cape Jervis http://users.adam.com.au/mikedunn/09Nov ... Jervis.pps 
and Cape Jervis to KI & back http://users.adam.com.au/mikedunn/11May ... assage.pps
(yes you have to pick your days for these trips, but the scenery is stunning)

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is a great report


----------

